# Just purchased my Fuji



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I just ordered a 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 from my LBS!! I can't wait to get on it and put down some miles. Should be here late next week. I'm all giddy from excitement


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

Very nice......it is a great ride! Send pics.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

got some bad news from the lbs last Friday. He called me (I anticipated him saying come pick up the bike) and said that the Roubaix were on backorder and that it is coming across the water right now and that it should ship the warehouse on the 28th of May.  :
I am really bummed but what can I do....The wait is killing me but I suppose at least the weather is crappy right now so I wouldn't be riding anyways. I just want it so I can drool over it in my garage. lol


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

smoothie7 said:


> got some bad news from the lbs last Friday. He called me (I anticipated him saying come pick up the bike) and said that the Roubaix were on backorder and that it is coming across the water right now and that it should ship the warehouse on the 28th of May.  :
> I am really bummed but what can I do....The wait is killing me but I suppose at least the weather is crappy right now so I wouldn't be riding anyways. I just want it so I can drool over it in my garage. lol


Well, is it here? Where are the pics!


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

It was shipped from the factory on May 28th. I called the LBS today and they said they checked the tracking number and it arrived in the same city as the LBS today but UPS doesn't deliver on Saturday. They should receive it on Monday and I hope to pick it up Tuesday as long as everything goes well. I will definately post some pictures as soon as I get it  It's been a long wait for this bike. lol


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

My LBS just called and said that the bike is built and ready to go. I am going in at 8am tomorrow to do the fitting  Woohoo!!


----------



## ArchEtech (Jul 8, 2011)

I love the paint job on that frame! I was going to buy that exact bike but found a CCR-3 for an even better deal. I think you will like that bike.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

So far I love the bike. I have about 225 miles on it so far


----------



## stanleyleecm (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice, congratz!


----------



## jeff6605 (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice! Are there any other bikes you were looking at? And why did you go with the Fuji? I am in the same boat leaning towards the Fuji Roubaix - over a Marin Road Bike. Fuji seems more popular here than Marin.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Fuji Roubaix caught my eye several months ago when I was in a big city bike shop. The bike was beautiful in the showroom and it was love at first sight. Ironically, my LBS carries Fuji and that is pretty much how I ended up with it. lol. I have been riding bikes since May and this was my first road bike. It was within the budget so I pulled the trigger. I am very happy with the bike to this point. I think Fuji offers a quality bike for a great price point because they don't advertise as much as Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, etc.


----------



## DSully (Aug 14, 2011)

I just picked up a 1.0. Nice score!


----------



## rraymonddd (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats bro! fujis are really nice


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Fuji Altamira Team Replica*

I just got my Fuji Altamira Team Replica 2 days ago.


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

Hot.
Are the Fuji popular in the USA - in Australia they're not overly popular..


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think they are a diamond in the rough. They don't do the heavy advertising like Trek and Specialized do but I definately have no complaints after one year of using strictly Fuji. The value seems to be there


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

I'm considering an Altamira as a second bike, going to get prices on the Geox one from my LBS.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

It's a nice bike, but I'm swapping out the handlebar, stem and seatpost. I just ordered the 2012 3T Black Line.


----------



## Hambone71 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just scored the 2012 Altamira LTD matte blk frameset from coloradocyclist for less than $2k (team edition was even less)... seemed like a good deal in case any are still interested and they seemed to have lots of sizes left. Should be here in a few days... can't wait to build it up.


----------

